# HPS lighting question



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm getting ready to convert to HPS lights from LED. 
Right now I'm running two 50watt led flood lights.

Thinking of putting two 400 watts /w caps
And two 250 watts /w caps. This should total 1300 watts
And pull about 12 amps with all of them on. Going to buy a 
Honda quiet 2000i generate to power them. 

Did you guys wire all your lights on a single line only to tie up
One outlet on your generator or did you have to use one line fore each side 
Of the boat and use two outlets?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Use both plugs on your ginny. I use a 3way plug and you can use individual plugs for each light. If you have a problem it only affects one light that way. With the caps the 2000 will handle it.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I run 4 150's with 2 to a plug. No issues what so ever. I would wire 1 400 and 1 250 together and have 2 sets of lights with 2 plugs.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I have exact same setup as flounderslayerman. runs on Honda 2000. barely above idle. Zero issues, just like flounderslayerman


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

You guys are gonna love this but I run all 3 400's off a single plug. It doesn't make a difference. Those are 20amp plugs on a 16amp genny. I wold like to offer a bit of advice on your lights. Either chose all 250's or 400's. Putting them together will cause a shadow of sorts with brighter light next to duller lights. Also you can't add your wattage consumption on hps lights by the bulbs. They are rated by amps. Not sure about 250's but my 400's draw like 3.7a and the 150's draw 3.2.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Run the 400's up front and the 250's on the sides. Should have no shadow issues.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea I run 2- 400Mh out the front and shoot 175Mh's out the sides.

We like the actual White of the Mh better than the Yellow of the HPS's...I've had HPS's in the past.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

4 150w HPS/w caps on one loom with a single plug...I have each light with its own plug to the main wire loom in case one of the fixtures fails or breaks...basically a big beefy extension cord with 4 female plugs for the lights and one male end to mate up to the genny...if you have the honda genny you will not have any troubles, those things are champs and surprisingly easy to work on! Good luck and welcome to the world of HPS, you will never think of using anything else after you get them set right!!!


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the wisdom. My generator arrived today. Went with the
EB2000i since I have an inboard charger I don't really need the 12v battery charger that comes with the EU model and figure the GFCI may not be a bad thing being ill be using it on the water. All other stats on the EB are the same as the EU. We'll see.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

*150 watt econolight wiring*

So I getting ready to wire up my lights. They are the 9x9 150watt hps from 
Econolight. It says its pre wired for 240v. Which wire do I use for 120v lead?

Thanks


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

They should be labeled, if not probably going to be black hot and white or com neutral.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

*Almost done!*

Spent the weekend getting the lights mounted and finished hooking up all the electical this evening. All thats left is to glue the conduit after i test it out. Couldnt wait till dark to try them.:whistling: What a diffent the hps lights make. Makes me feel like I was floundering with a candle with my previous LED setup. Going to try to figure out how to post a pic this weekend.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep it's amazing how much better they are. Wish I wasn't so stubborn I should have switched to them years ago. I got 4-150s from econolight also. Finished my settup early this year and already hit the water 3 or 4 times. Can't wait to get back home I'll be out there every night.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now you need to paint the inside with Heat Res. Flat white paint and you'll be set.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

can you power HPS without generator?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

dangermon said:


> can you power HPS without generator?


No 
120V only


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

dangermon said:


> can you power HPS without generator?



Yes you can. You will need a power inverter, 12volt to 120 volt, and a bank of batterys. Like sink the boat bank of batterys. Been there, done that, wanna borrow the inverter? I wound up with 8 group 29 batterys and they would die in 3ish hours. Do you know how deep a 14' jon sits with 2 grown men and 8 deep cycle batterys? 
I think that for a good night of gigging you would need 12-14 batterys. Thats way more costly than a genny.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm no expert but I don't believe there is any economical way to power the HPS lights without the amps that a generator produces...you may be able to connect a bunch of 12v batteries together, but the weight of such a setup would probably negate anything you might gain by removing the generator...if it is a noise concern spend the money and get the Honda everyone raves about (including myself), it's not "silent" by any stretch but it's quiet enough to have a conversation next to it and the vibration is minimal...plus it will keep a constant output of power which means no fading in your light intensity as the night wears on...I know there are guys here with a lot more knowledge than me about this subject but that's what I got to contribute  good luck!


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

haha hit post and then saw Drifter's post right after...what he said! lol


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Now you need to paint the inside with Heat Res. Flat white paint and you'll be set.


I tried this last year on my halogen lights and couldn't really tell a difference. Think I'll try just one light first this year and compare them before I paint them all again.

Are they still as good or better in muddy water with the white paint? Cause it's always muddy here.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

dangermon said:


> can you power HPS without generator?


Yes ! I ran a test with a small inverter hooked to a heavy duty equiptment battery and it ran a 100 watt HPS for like 9 hours but only one 100 watt HPS, don't know how many batterys it would take to run a 150 or more ???


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

TRG said:


> I tried this last year on my halogen lights and couldn't really tell a difference. Think I'll try just one light first this year and compare them before I paint them all again.
> 
> Are they still as good or better in muddy water with the white paint? Cause it's always muddy here.


It takes the shadows and dark spot out. Gives more even light


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

okay. thanks. I think I'll stick with led or halo m16s since I'm a newbie want to go minimalistic... hate having too much gear these days.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

dangermon said:


> okay. thanks. I think I'll stick with led or halo m16s since I'm a newbie want to go minimalistic... hate having too much gear these days.


I will be honest I felt the same way a few years ago...thought I would stay content with my 12v setup...cheap, easy, light weight, and I got fish most of the time...then I saw an HPS rig up close...again, I totally understand the simplicity of the 12v lights and ease of use (I have a 14ft. Carolina Skiff so boat space isn't a luxury), but if you want to see fish in an area larger than just beyond the width of your bow HPS lights are the only thing I and most have found that project enough light to illuminate a solid perimeter to see the fish...we push pole with 12ft. gigs and even when holding the pole at the end of the handle I can see my gig head out in the water fairly well...trust me I know the costs and extra effort are unappealing, its all a matter of what's your preference and budget...I personally just got tired of taking a trip, getting skunked, and then looking on here the day after and seeing all the HPS guys with their limits  good luck with your setup!

And as far as extra gear, I managed to consolidate my HPS equipment (lights and cables) into 1 Rubbermaid tub the size of a 48qt. cooler and the genny (Honda 2000)...not much more than my 12v rig used to demand, just some extra weight due to HPS light ballasts...food for thought!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

J , you're right and you just have to go to figure it out. This is one HPS and I'm running 3. Solid light out to about 24 feet. When all 3 are on there is no hiding.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I got sick and tired of people sticking fish right behind me and getting skunked and not being able to see in muddy water. I just thought I was happy with my 12 volt lights till I changed over but I completely understand people that want to use them. I felt the same way for almost 30 years.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

thank ya'll for the honest reply. I get it.

the hps lights look like the ones on the outside of buildings that light up parking lots.

that said... I just want to get on the water so probably start with the 12v system.

thanks,

dangermon


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

dangermon said:


> thank ya'll for the honest reply. I get it.
> 
> the hps lights look like the ones on the outside of buildings that light up parking lots.
> 
> ...


Go to walmart/acadmey and get you 2 or 3 starfire underwater lights. Stop by the hardware store of your choice and get a 5-10' length of 1" heavy wall PVC pipe, a tube of silicone, some speaker wire, and some heat shrink wrapped butt connectors. For ease of use get a 1" compression coupler for each light along with U bolts for each one. Bolt the couplers to the sides of your boat. Now cut lengths of the 1" pvc pipe to be a foot of so longer than the side of your boat, and smear the inside of one end with silicone, after you thread the wire of one light through. Push the light into place inside the pipe, leaving the bulb end exposed. Let cure overnight and add the wire needed to make it to your battery. If you have a flat nosed boat I'd put one dead center up front and one on each side, about 2' back from the front. I killed many a fish using this setup, but I got in the habit of going from dark to light and needed to many batterys. 3 starfires will run 3ish hours at full power on one group 29 deep cycle. 
This has been my mileage, yours may differ. Good luck.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

dangermon said:


> thank ya'll for the honest reply. I get it.
> 
> the hps lights look like the ones on the outside of buildings that light up parking lots.
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy not trying to bash you with the HPS mess! No matter what it's alway better to be out on the water fishing, even with just a spot light and some waders, instead of at home on the couch :thumbup: 

Drifter's setup sounds great, you just have to do some trial runs to see what fits your boat best. I will suggest if you are in Pensacola and want to get something on quick that works pretty good check out the guy up on Palafox just north of 9 Mile Rd. (its about a quarter of a mile up N. Palafox on the left), I hate that I never remember the name of the place but someone on here does! They have lights ready to go for a decent price and good people to boot..I got the lights he makes for wading and just fabricated some PVC to hold em to my bow, can be rigged up and ready to run tonight if you felt inclined to do so...Good luck with your setup, and post some pics when you get it finished!!! :yes:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> It takes the shadows and dark spot out. Gives more even light


 100% agree. I had a shadowing issue that painting the reflectors cured.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Has anyone using the HPS lights experienced the bulbs becoming loose in 
the sockets after running a lot. When I went to try them out the other night a couple of them would go out them come back on. I found when I got home and opened up the housing that the cause was loose bulbs. 

Any suggestions on how to stop them from backing out?

Water was dirty, wind was terriblecensored: weatherman), but man could I see good. 


Thanks- Flounderman


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep had it happen to. Just screw the bulb in and put a small spot of high temp rtv sealent between the bulb and the base. Problem solved


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

See the "High Temp" RTV?


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you very much!

-Flounderman


----------

